# Java Rcp Plugin laden



## Tomas (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab ein problem mit rcps. Es ist ein anfängerproblem und zwar:

Hab ich ein SDK - Source Project (normales java projekt mit paar klassen etc)
Dieses Projekt hat einen BuildPath (register Projects) zu einem weiteren Projekt, welches die Basisfunktionalitäten beinhaltet. (also SDK-Projekt + Erweiterung des SDKs)

Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass meine RCP Anwendung die Classen nicht lesen kann, da sie nicht als Plugin eingebunden sind und daher nicht zur Laufzeit gefunden werden. (Glaub ich so weit zu wissen^^, falls es stimmt) 

Die Exception ist diese:


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2010-05-04 12:31:59.092
!MESSAGE Unhandled event loop exception
!STACK 0
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:
```

Nun zu meiner Frage, wie baue ich aus den 2 Projekten ein (oder 2^^) Plugins, dass diese in meiner RCP-Anwendung verwendbar wird?

Danke,


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2010)

Am einfachsten ist es neue PlugIn Projekte anzulegen und dann den Inhalt zu kopieren.
Ansonsten musst du händisch die .projekt anfassen, die Natures und Builder eintragen und dann das Manifest anpassen.


----------



## Tomas (5. Mai 2010)

also da ich 2 projekte habe die aufbaun hab ich noch kurz ne frage.

also ich geb die 2 projekte in einen workspace, erstelle mir ein neues plugin projekt und kopiere die packages ins plugin project. dannach export ich es als pluginprojekt (manifest, Registerkarte Overview)?

Ich hab auch noch 2 jars die dazugepackt gehören. Gibts irgendwie einen builder der mir sowas baun kann? Oder geht es mit copy paste + export auch? Bzw. hab ich ein jar file (Bouncycastle.org) welches mir immer java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/bouncycastle/jce/provider/BouncyCastleProvider liefert. einfach das jar file auch zum plugin machen?


----------



## Tomas (5. Mai 2010)

Ok, es war doch einfacher als erwartet. Eclipse unterstützt selbst auch schon sehr viel. Es ist auch glaub ich der maven builder schon integriert...

also zu meiner Lösung falls es wen interessiert:

1 Plugin-Projekt erstellen
2 alle gewünschten sources reinkopieren und plugin exportieren
 2.1 jars die im build path sind müssen ebenso zu plugins gemacht werden (plugin-project from existing jar)
 2.2 alles im gewünschten projekt einbinden
3. fertig^^

wirklich fantastisch, dass eclipse es schon so einfach macht

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2010)

Tomas hat gesagt.:


> 2.1 jars die im build path sind müssen ebenso zu plugins gemacht werden (plugin-project from existing jar)


Alternativ kann man sie auch inlinen, Bundles unterstützen jar in jar, allerdings ist es zu bevorzugen aus jedem Jar ein Bundle zu machen


----------

